
FCC Chairman Opposes Government Takeover of 5G Wireless Build-Out - rayuela
https://www.wsj.com/articles/fbi-deputy-director-andrew-mccabe-to-step-down-1517249397?mod=breakingnews
======
sova
Not sure you linked to the right story. FCC chairman opposes nationalizing a
5G network, is it because there would be no competition, or because the gov
would be making its own provider, or what?

